# getting kicked off internet



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have to make this fast as I have no clue how long I will stay connected.

Acer desktop computer
windows 7
Connected through home network.
DH's computer works just fine. Dosn't get booted.
Started about 2 days ago.
Stays connected to network but not internet.
No set amount of time between being booted each time.
Did a complete system recovery and reinstalled anti virus and malware programs.
No detections of anything.

Any help here PLEASE!!!!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Took about 3 min to type that got boot right after posting. Tried reconnecting and got booted with in seconds of connecting 3 times before I was able to stay on to post this.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Are you using a router?
Tools > Internet Options > Connections Tab
Click on Lan Settings Button
Check Automatically Detect Settings
Click Ok
Click Apply, Ok


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I would reboot the modem. Could be just that one port on the Modem needs to be reset seeing the other computer works. Can't hurt to try it anyways. Unplug it let it sit for 20 seconds plug back in and see if that does the trick.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

mzgarden said:


> Are you using a router?
> Tools > Internet Options > Connections Tab
> Click on Lan Settings Button
> Check Automatically Detect Settings
> ...


Thats set that way already.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I will try and reboot the modem. Also tried doing the anti virus scan again and it crashed my computer, tried in safe mode and came up with nothing but errors. If it's a virus wouldn't restoring it to factory settings fixed that? If not then how do I fix this?


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok reset the modem, we'll see if that works. Thanks for both of your help. I am about to have a cow and seeing as I am a small woman, it's really gonna hurt LOL


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nope didn't work. Last long enough to make my last post. HOLLY BAD WORD!!!! I am so frustrated!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Using DSL Modem.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Borrow as much of DH's physical connection as possible: cable, port on dsl modem, etc. to facilitate troubleshooting. It may be a physical thing. My gut inclination is malware, though. When you did a factory restore, how did you go about getting the latest windows updates, virus definitions, etc? To be totally virus safe, from certain particular viruses, the hard drive master boot record needs to be cleaned up via using disk partitioning tools. Such virii are rare, and I wouldn't go through the hassle unless I knew I were dealing with such a critter. Typically, a complete factory restore should get you virus-free, as you suspect.

Can you browse directly to a web site via it's IP address? To obtain the address, use the PING command from hubby's computer on a site: 

>ping homesteadingtoday.com 

Take note of the X.X.X.X ip address and enter that directly on your computer's browser. I'd just give you one, but I'm on my stinking iPad. If that works, your computer's DNS world is afoul. Again, the likely culprit is malware if this is the case, unless you've been tweaking things.

Does anything interesting show up in the event log (seen by running eventvwr.exe)? They often contain bad sounding errors that are actually white noise, so don't freak out if you get a sea of red. But pay attention to errors relating to DNS, IP, etc.

...wish I could just lay my hands on the thing. I usually can ge them up and rolling in just a few minutes(or hours ) when I can see everything that is at play.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

ok not sure what I did or didn't do but it's working now....Knock on wood, thanks for all the info.


----------

